# ADA 60P, Crypt/Fern low tech, low maintenance



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello all. My poor betta, Rudy, died last week so it was time to begin anew with his old tank. After being in the hobby for 1.5 years I have collected a number of hardscape pieces along with plants so it is always fun to begin something new. This time I wanted to create an 'island' type of scape that was dominated by sand. Since I also have three other tanks which lean more towards the high tech side of things I wanted to try and create a low-tech, low maintenance tank that I could just sit back and enjoy.










Equipment:
- ADA 60P
- Eheim 2215
- Fishneedit 2xT5HO

Fauna:
- Crypts
- Anubias
- Ferns
- Moss

No moving things in the tank yet besides some pond snails. The crypts are in a ADA Aquasoil, Eco-complete mixture from the previous setup. The sand is Caribsea Super Naturals Sunset Gold. I had a ton of moss left over so I attached them to some red lava rocks just to see how they would perform on them. The rocks might stay or they might go. I'm not to concerned about them right now.

I can't wait for the crypts to fill in the back left corner and some of the ferns to grow out a bit. As you can see I need to tighten up the moss on the branches a bit. I was lazy and didn't fix them up from the last tank.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> Looks great! I might have to go in this same direction soon with my 60p. Trimming stems every week gets old fast.


Yeah I have to worry about trimming 3 other tanks and add the water changes it can take up my entire Sunday morning.


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

tank looks great, agree with xmas_one... any updates?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Any updates? Has the Crypt filled in?


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

Argh, I never received email notifications for this thread, sorry everyone. The aquascape has changed quite a bit. I'll be sure to get some up tomorrow.


----------

